# Snowblower Stuck In Gear?



## Czech (Nov 25, 2011)

So I just finished the annual maint on my Ariens 824, replaced the electric start, changed the plug and oil, etc. Still trouble shooting why it gets stuck in gear occasionally, I did replace the friction disk last year for what it matters. So every once in a while, it stays in gear even when the handle grip is released, even if you engage and release multiple times. I end up shutting it down and pushing it back and forth and working the shift, then it will let go. Any advice before I go in? I suppose I'll need to look at the disk again and check belts and such, pulleys maybe? Thanks gang, just getting ready here in MN.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm guessing something in the cable or mechanism that engages the drive is sticking. I'd have to look at an 824 schematic but check for anything that is slightly corroded or any pins/joints that might be bent or out of place.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2011)

Does it get stuck in gear as in it just keeps moving on you unless you shut it down?  Or will it stop when you release the friction disk but you can choose a different gear?

pen


----------



## gfreek (Nov 26, 2011)

Check to make sure that there is a small gap between the rubber drive disc and the aluminum disc, if there is black rubber build up on aluminum disc  carefully clean with solvent ( do not get any on rubber wheel), wipe and dry, then make sure the aluminum disc moves back and forth, thats what engages and dis-engages your drive, check return spring. There may be a pivot point on lower frame for lever link, make sure thats free. .  That my guess without model #


----------



## Czech (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, It's a 932101. Yes, one in gear, it stays in gear even tho the handle is released, cannot choose different gear. Sometimes I can slam it down and it releases. I did pull the service plate and take a look, nothing obvious and it functions as it should when apart. I lubed what should be lubed and cleaned what should be cleaned, it is a bit better (easier to get it to release, less frequent). I did loosen the cable a bit, wonder if that is too tight. Funny how once it grabs it will not let go, looks like it should by the mechanics of the drive.


----------



## gfreek (Nov 27, 2011)

Check the clutch fork that moves the round plate make sure its free.  The round aluminum drive plate should move freely in and out on a shaft I'd carefully lube that with spray.  Return spring OK. Make sure lever is free.  All for now.


----------



## johng34` (Feb 13, 2017)

gfreek said:


> Check the clutch fork that moves the round plate make sure its free.  The round aluminum drive plate should move freely in and out on a shaft I'd carefully lube that with spray.  Return spring OK. Make sure lever is free.  All for now.



I have had this exact problem.  What I've found so far (not root cause) is that the plate that the friction disc (disk with rubber outer surface) contacts, for some reason moves front to back (toward and away from the front of the snowblower).  If I don't keep the shaft that supports that  plate lubricated my machine will stay in gear and continue to move when the handle is released.  If I spray just under that plate, and the corresponding end of the shaft near the belt pulley with a lubricant, my machine will stop as soon as the handle is released.  My machine, model 932105 is about 10 years old, I suspect some bearing is worn causing the front to back movement.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...e-8-5hp-tec-electric-26-blower/friction-drive
There is a return spring on that reference #33..


----------



## fire_man (Jan 31, 2022)

johng34` said:


> I have had this exact problem.  What I've found so far (not root cause) is that the plate that the friction disc (disk with rubber outer surface) contacts, for some reason moves front to back (toward and away from the front of the snowblower).  If I don't keep the shaft that supports that  plate lubricated my machine will stay in gear and continue to move when the handle is released.  If I spray just under that plate, and the corresponding end of the shaft near the belt pulley with a lubricant, my machine will stop as soon as the handle is released.  My machine, model 932105 is about 10 years old, I suspect some bearing is worn causing the front to back movement.


I know this thread is ancient but I have the same snowblower and the same exact problem. Especially in the faster gears, releasing the traction lever has no effect and the unit continues moving for 5-6 feet before stopping. The lowest speed gear has no problem.

Wondering if gfreek is still out there and confirmed root cause.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm sorry I can't help.  I did replace some of the innards a few years ago and now my Ariens 24" snowblower behaves the opposite.  It will not move for several seconds after the handle is pulled.  I think it's mostly in lower speeds though. Pretty consistent too. Maybe I'll look at again this summer, but the 54" blower on the JD 1025R has relegated it to mostly backup duty.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 31, 2022)

Here... remove the bottom access cover, first shut off gas and I put a vinyl glove under the gas cap to prevent leakage, tip it up onto blower housing.  You will see a rubber friction drive disc and an aluminum round wheel( drive plate).  When you squeeze the drive lever, it pulls the aluminum wheel (drive plate) #20, towards the rubber disc and that is how you get your drive.  Check to make sure that moves freely.  And the return spring #33, is there and functional. There is a bearing assy #21, on a shaft.  Check the rubber drive disc #12, for cracks, gouges, missing pieces or just wear.  Check the aluminum drive plate, there are usually black rubber markings on there from the drive disc.  Use a type of cleaner, I use carburetor cleaner, and "Carefully" clean the aluminum disc plate, do not get any cleaner on the rubber disc.  Move the rubber disc from one end of the shaft to the other using your speed lever, forward to reverse or what not, complete the cleaning..As long as you are there make sure the disc moves freely on the hex shaft #14, if not clean it with the same cleaner, and lightly lube with thin weight oil of some sort, not much though.. The rubber drive disc may just need to be replaced..  ..Some are easier than others to replace.


----------



## fire_man (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks gfreek! I'll try your suggestions. I have replaced the friction disc and the drive plate in the past (The aluminum drive plate was a pain). I sure hope its not the bearing assembly, that is a Summer project.

I can't picture how a worn rubber disc would cause this but who knows. Funny, when the traction control finally disengages its like something is snapping back into place, all of a sudden it just releases and the unit stops moving, like something is binding up and freeing itself.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes again make sure it moves free,  spring is intact, and a clean aluminum drive plate


----------



## gfreek (Jan 31, 2022)

Also check the hex shaft end bearings for wear, play   front to back,  flange #17, bearing #18


----------



## fire_man (Jan 31, 2022)

Mine is Ariens 932100-824 but I think I see the parts you are referring to 


I can see how wear at the flange and bearing would mess with the friction disc pressure against the drive plate.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

Ok here is an update.

1. Great idea gfreek to use the vinyl glove in the gas cap. That saved me the usual annoyance of draining the tank.
2. The Aluminum drive plate was squeeky clean, but I cleaned it again anyway.
3. The Friction disc was in great shape, no gouges and lots of meet.
5. No play in the flange/bearing suggested earlier
4. The friction disc slides easy from one side of the shaft to the other, it has plenty shiny oil from my last service interval.
6. The Aluminum drive plate seems to have some wobble in it. It wiggles a good 1/16" as measured by  play on outer circumference. When I wiggle it up and down from the outer diameter, the plate wiggles on the shaft side to side. Its  as thought the hex shaft that the plate rides on is worn (or the Drive plate itself).

The spring that pulls the drive plate down seems strong enough but I can duplicate the problem without the machine even turned on.
I placed the speed selector on a high speed setting, engaged the traction lever, tried to rotate a tire to put force on the aluminum plate, released the lever but the drive plate did not retract. I think the drive plate is getting hung up due to the play with respect to the shaft. I lubed the shaft with some silicon spray and that seems to help but the plate still fails to retract on the highest speeds.

The friction disc places the most "wobble movement" on the drive plate when the speed selector is set to a higher setting since the rubber contacts the outer circumference of the drive plate. It retracts just fine on the lowest 2 speed settings when the rubber contacts the center of the drive plate. I think the drive plate is getting hung up on the shaft since it's "cocked" at a slight angle on the shaft.

The shaft and drive plate are a bit pricey from Jackson Parts #21 and #23 ($71 and $50) but I think one of these parts is worn. I remember that plate being quite the pain to replace.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

fire_man what model # is that..??  Honestly more often than not replaced the rubber disc.  Not  very often replacing the aluminum drive plate...mostly because they are gouged from worn disc


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

My model # is 932100-824

How can the rubber disc  prevent the aluminum drive plate from disengaging? The Rubber Disc is certainly the cheaper and easier to replace part and worth a try but I just don't understand the logic.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

Agree that should release from the drive disc without issue.  When you release the lever and the rubber disc sticks to the plate, can you manually push the drive plate back away ?


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

Why did  you replace the drive plate  before ?? bearings /bushings worn ??


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

gfreek said:


> Agree that should release from the drive disc without issue.  When you release the lever and the rubber disc sticks to the plate, can you manually push the drive plate back away ?


Yes, I am able to manually push the drive plate away from the rubber disc and it "pops" into its retracted position.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

gfreek said:


> Why did  you replace the drive plate  before ?? bearings /bushings worn ??


I was sold a defective rubber disc which  shredded off its rubber the first time it was used. It scored the aluminum drive plate instantly.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

fire_man said:


> Ok here is an update.
> 
> 1. Great idea gfreek to use the vinyl glove in the gas cap. That saved me the usual annoyance of draining the tank.
> 2. The Aluminum drive plate was squeeky clean, but I cleaned it again anyway.
> ...


So re-reading this,it gets hung up when the ribber disc is at the outer part of the drive plate, higher speed.  so the drive plate gets cocked maybe, hung up so that it has to be forced back  is a thought.  Yea that style  plate and assembly is a PIA to replace..


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

gfreek said:


> So re-reading this,it gets hung up when the ribber disc is at the outer part of the drive plate, higher speed.  so the drive plate gets cocked maybe, hung up so that it has to be forced back  is a thought.  Yea that style  plate and assembly is a PIA to replace..


Yes that is my unfortunate conclusion. I remember having a really hard time replacing that plate.

I just want to make sure the drive plate is really the problem and not some other weird binding thing. 

It kind of makes sense its the plate rather than the shaft since the plate is aluminum. I expect the shaft is steel.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow how did you find that utube! I think it's spot on! I want to listen to it a few times and it might just steer me in a different (and hopefully cheaper direction!

He described my problem perfectly when he mentioned the tilt on the drive plate  and hard to change speed during forward motion.
The bushing seems to be the culpret! Thank you for sharing that video!


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

Yup no problem hope it helps...


----------



## fire_man (Feb 2, 2022)

He made good points, that sometimes its not obvious what the problem is. I think mine fits that situation.
BTW, I am looking into moving to WNY. I used to live in Rochester and loved it even with all the snow!


----------



## gfreek (Feb 2, 2022)

Rochester is a great city, used to live there too..  Now I'm in the  middle between Rochester and Buffalo.    Hopefully within a year moving up to St Lawrence River area.   I just finished up just in time  today, rebuilding the  drive assembly on my friends snow blower.   Has power turn with planetary gears on each end of wheel shaft for power turn, that was a pain....Been getting good at telling people no for repairs but couldn't do that to him !!  Another storm coming.
Post how you make out if you do it now or later..


----------



## fire_man (Feb 3, 2022)

I will post an update later for sure and keep this ancient thread going for the next  poor guy. Will try to milk it through this winter first and wait till Spring/Summer for the repair. The machine works fine if I keep it at low speeds. 

Nice of you to work on that machine, sounds like a challenge. Now that is true Upstate NY-  St. Lawrence River area.


----------



## Max W (Feb 3, 2022)

I have a question on my Ariens 8524.  After having a new foundation put under our barn our nicely gravel packed driveway got a covered with excess project gravel this October.  I packed that in by driving, picked out anything loose and raised the blower’s skids. After this last storm I still managed to hit rocks going by the woodshed.  I should have shut it down kept when it sprayed rocks but it happened fast. The front unit started shaking and making noise.  Turning it over with help  and the plug out it almost sounds  like a rock might be grinding behind the impeller which looked clear. Is that possble or likely? I’m guessing I will need to pull the front unit off to get at that.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes it is possible there is a stone or rock behind the impeller.  Problem is getting it out of there, without removing the whole front assembly. You'll have to separate the front housing from the main unit.. Then usually the problem is the bearing behind the impeller, the shaft gets frozen in the bearing..highly doubt that there is any free play back and forth, in the impeller /shaft assembly to free that ..


----------



## Max W (Feb 3, 2022)

gfreek said:


> Yes it is possible there is a stone or rock behind the impeller.  Problem is getting it out of there, without removing the whole front assembly. You'll have to separate the front housing from the main unit.. Then usually the problem is the bearing behind the impeller, the shaft gets frozen in the bearing..highly doubt that there is any free play back and forth, in the impeller /shaft assembly to free that ..


Thanks gfreek, this looked like a job for the local Ariens shop so I wimped out and brought it there today.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 3, 2022)

Max W said:


> Thanks gfreek, this looked like a job for the local Ariens shop so I wimped out and brought it there today.


There is no shame in crying "Uncle" when you need to! I try hard not to but sometimes you just have to get help.


----------



## fire_man (Feb 15, 2022)

fire_man said:


> I will post an update later for sure and keep this ancient thread going for the next  poor guy. Will try to milk it through this winter first and wait till Spring/Summer for the repair. The machine works fine if I keep it at low speeds.


I have an update to my "snowblower wont stop" problem. Out of desperation, I liberally sprayed the Hex shaft below the drive plate with silicon. This is the area where it slides into the bushing. The snowblower now stops on a dime even in high gear!

I'm afraid this may just be a "bandaid" since the real problem is probably the worn bushing. 

I  hate tearing the driveline apart now that it's working. I think I will wait to see if the problem returns before deciding to rip into it.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 15, 2022)

Thats great , good to hear..I use this on my Snow removal equipment, seems to help, maybe also in your or other similar situations.





__





						DuPont Sprayer Snow and Ice Repellent 10 oz - Ace Hardware
					

DuPont Snow & Ice Non-Stick Repellent forms a clear, nonstick coating that actively repels ice and snow from almost any surface. This repellent product is excellent for preventing snow and ice buildup on snow blowers, shovels, satellite dishes, gutters and leaders, and more.Find the SNOW & ICE...




					www.acehardware.com


----------



## fire_man (Feb 16, 2022)

gfreek said:


> Thats great , good to hear..I use this on my Snow removal equipment, seems to help, maybe also in your or other similar situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This stuff would have come in handy during our last icy/wet crappy mix of slush. We seem to be getting more and  more of that type storm over the years and it clogs the chute.


----------

